# 13 Fishing Concept a problems?



## TSey11 (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm having issues with my concept a. Particularly when I'm working a top water lure. As I'm popping it, about every 3 or 4 pops the spool will randomly just spin free and cause an annoying backlash. Just wondering if anyone else may have experienced this problem? Is it an easy fix or what should I do about it?

Thanks


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Im not familiar with those but it could be some crud in the anti reverse bearing.


----------



## cristivnm (Jan 1, 2016)

Send it in. Had a problem with my E and they replaced my spool at no charge. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Right_Hook (Sep 12, 2015)

Had the same issue with an E model. I returned it.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Chunked my concept c & a models throughout the weekend. Both are over a year old and going strong. Hope to hear of a good warranty outcome.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

A fishing buddy of mine was praising Concept reels big time a year ago when he first bought the Concept A, then C, then E ... 3 months ago, he dumped all his Concept reels on Craigslist and went back to Shimano E series reels.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Solodaddio said:


> Chunked my concept c & a models throughout the weekend. Both are over a year old and going strong. *Hope to hear of a good warranty outcome.*




3 month old E, developed some grinding issues then worm gear quit spinning. Sent back, they repaired quickly and got it back to me a little less than 2 week turnaround. Cast about 40 times and same problem returned. Sent it back again and didn't hear anything for 10 days so followed up with email, got a reply saying they're just gonna send me a new one because they wanted more time to troubleshoot the old one.

It really sucks to be without my most expensive reel and fishing with my 6 or 7 year old $80 Exceler that's always been flawless, but I do consider this a good customer service experience. I just hope the new one works better and wish I didn't have to eat $10 sending them back for warrant every time.


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

Interesting and here I was debating on ordering the Concept TX edition. I hear good things about the Concept reels but then I have also been hearing a lot of bad things. Mostly it has been people leaving Shimano for Concept then going back to Shimano after a few months.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

justletmein said:


> [/B]
> 
> 3 month old E, developed some grinding issues then worm gear quit spinning. Sent back, they repaired quickly and got it back to me a little less than 2 week turnaround. Cast about 40 times and same problem returned. Sent it back again and didn't hear anything for 10 days so followed up with email, got a reply saying they're just gonna send me a new one because they wanted more time to troubleshoot the old one.
> 
> It really sucks to be without my most expensive reel and fishing with my 6 or 7 year old $80 Exceler that's always been flawless, but I do consider this a good customer service experience. I just hope the new one works better and wish I didn't have to eat $10 sending them back for warrant every time.


Had a similar problem with a newer model curado. On my third one, no more complications but it cut a couple trips short when the bite was on. Hassle, hope your next reel is trouble free. With any type of new product it's best to let the bugs get worked out before investing. But a new company, hopefully it pans out for the better.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

justletmein said:


> [/B]
> 
> 3 month old E, developed some grinding issues then worm gear quit spinning. Sent back, they repaired quickly and got it back to me a little less than 2 week turnaround. Cast about 40 times and same problem returned. Sent it back again and didn't hear anything for 10 days so followed up with email, got a reply saying they're just gonna send me a new one because they wanted more time to troubleshoot the old one.
> 
> It really sucks to be without my most expensive reel and fishing with my 6 or 7 year old $80 Exceler that's always been flawless, but I do consider this a good customer service experience. I just hope the new one works better and wish I didn't have to eat $10 sending them back for warrant every time.


sounds very similar to my concept E

i sent it back, they sent me a new one. i sold it on here. 
picked up 2 abu garcia reels, havent tried them out yet. sad4sm

official diagnosis from 13fishing was corrosion on the internal portion of the frame and issues wtih the line guide and pawl.

this was a 4 month old reel used on a few fishing trips for a couple days each trip. never dunked or anything. 
hell i've got a $25 academy reel that i dropped twice while wading and never done a thing to it since and it still works fine.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Where do i send it, my E froze up after a few trips. I have a few 29.99 H2O that lasted longer and still going.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

This is strange. Most of the topics about the 13 Fishing reels have been how great these reels are compared to Shimano and other brands. Looked at them at the fishing show in March and talked to their reps. Felt nice in the hands. Haven't bitten the bullet with 13 Fishing reels yet.

Still use mainly Shimano reels and Daiwa reels with a few Lew's reels lately.

Hopefully 13 Fishing will take care of their customers. That is a good gage on a company, on how they take care of the customers.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Speckled said:


> This is strange. Most of the topics about the 13 Fishing reels have been how great these reels are compared to Shimano and other brands. Looked at them at the fishing show in March and talked to their reps. Felt nice in the hands. Haven't bitten the bullet with 13 Fishing reels yet.
> 
> Still use mainly Shimano reels and Daiwa reels with a few Lew's reels lately.
> 
> Hopefully 13 Fishing will take care of their customers. That is a good gage on a company, on how they take care of the customers.


Nothing strange at all. New reels got hyped up. Only time can tell. Usually we just give them a year and the results will show. This is why Shimano and Daiwa are still the top two reels companies.
One typical example is the Shimano "old greenie". The reels have been going strong for 25 yrs and still kicking.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mattikins said:


> Interesting and here I was debating on ordering the Concept TX edition. I hear good things about the Concept reels but then I have also been hearing a lot of bad things. Mostly it has been people leaving Shimano for Concept then going back to Shimano after a few months.


This is exactly what happened to 2 fishing people I know. They sold me all their Curado B/D/E series reels to get the money to buy Concept A/C/E reels. After about a year, they dumped those reels and asked me to sell their reels back to them. Of course prices have gone up because everyone wants the Shimano E series reels


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

Lexy1 said:


> This is exactly what happened to 2 fishing people I know. They sold me all their Curado B/D/E series reels to get the money to buy Concept A/C/E reels. After about a year, they dumped those reels and asked me to sell their reels back to them. Of course prices have gone up because everyone wants the Shimano E series reels


I have been fishing the Curado I series for 7 months straight anywhere from 3-5 days a week. They have held up pretty well with regular cleaning and maintenance. For some reason the side plate bar has a tendency of developing a tiny amount of rust but nothing corrosion x can't wipe away. Comparing my Curado I series to my brother's E series and his is rock solid! His anti reverse bearing went out when he was fighting a 25" Red and it was hilarious. Nothing a quick stop at Roy's couldn't fix. That being I said I acquired a gently use Curado 200e7 and it is sick... I put in Boca Bearings orange seals and replaced the pinion gear, main gear and threw in a Carbontex drag washer and this thing is smooth... and of course Fin's XS Braid 30lb, can't wait to fish it after Teal Season. Did I mention how awesome it looks? Gonna try and pick up a few more gently used ones if I can get my hands on them.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Profish00 said:


> Where do i send it, my E froze up after a few trips. I have a few 29.99 H2O that lasted longer and still going.


fill out the warranty info and send it to tampa. you can also try contacting them prior to see their opinion but they just told me to just send it in.

http://www.13fishing.com/warranty/



Speckled said:


> This is strange. Most of the topics about the 13 Fishing reels have been how great these reels are compared to Shimano and other brands. Looked at them at the fishing show in March and talked to their reps. Felt nice in the hands. Haven't bitten the bullet with 13 Fishing reels yet.
> 
> Still use mainly Shimano reels and Daiwa reels with a few Lew's reels lately.
> 
> Hopefully 13 Fishing will take care of their customers. That is a good gage on a company, on how they take care of the customers.


i was leery as i'd seen a few bad comments here and there. but most everyone was raving about em. i bought a concept A at christmas time but returned it before using it. then when tackle warehouse had that sale on the E for like half off i pounced. I had emailed 13 fishing asking about if the original E was salt water rated and they said all reels are and always have been, contrary to what some here say. so i felt reasonably assured.

on the second trip i started noticing the grinding, catchy feeling. and it went downhill from there.

i might buy another one in the future but it will be a ways down the road and i wont buy another $400 reel (i dont think). it really didnt feel that much different than a $150 reel. also to be honest i wasnt real impressed with the cork handle, multiple reviews state how grippy it is. for me i kept slipping off of it. but that's a personal opinion and obviously might not be an issue for others.

they do cast a mile though


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Concept E*

I bought a brand new Concept E back in March it made a few trips on the boat with me, but never used, did clean after each trip though. Finally like after the 3rd time out I actually decided to use it (dont ask me why it took that long). I would say within 5 cast I noticed some grinding. Upon inspection I had noticed the blue paint on the spool was peeling off and most likely causing the grinding. So I pulled the side plate off and pulled the spool. Sure enough where that paint had peeled there was bad corrosion on the side of the spool. So that reel was done for the day and when I reattached the side plate I let go before locking, I guess out off habit. Yep there she went bouncing right off the side of the boat. It just wasn't meant to be I guess. The conclusion I printed off a warranty claim from there website and shipped off to 13 explaining what had happened and to my surprise I had a new reel (complete with side plate) within two weeks at no charge. I will say that's great customer service, but that will be the last one I purchase for now.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Lexy1 said:


> Nothing strange at all. New reels got hyped up. Only time can tell. Usually we just give them a year and the results will show. This is why Shimano and Daiwa are still the top two reels companies.
> One typical example is the Shimano "old greenie". The reels have been going strong for 25 yrs and still kicking.


You don't have to tell me about Shimano's. I have an old greenie, a SF greenie and a SF Chronarch. I love my Shimano's .

Just commenting on all the post by users that have switched to concept reels and talked about how much they liked them. I looked them over pretty good at the show this year. Looked nice, fit the hand well.

Recently I bought a couple of Lew's reels and like them. Haven't had issues with those reels.


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

*13 Concept trades*

Well if anybody else out there would prefer a Shimano, I'll swap ya a Curado I 200hg for any and all Concept reels. Also willing to toss some cash in on the right deal. I have a few already and like em...


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have 4 Concept reels. Never had any major issues other than self inflicted. I keep them clean, a few drops of oil on the bearings after use and a good breakdown if the get soaked. I have sent in 3 for issues/ professional cleaning. They swapped one E and one C for brand new units with no questions and fixed another C that I neglected. I'll be ordering the TX at the end of the month.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Chuck06R1 said:


> I have 4 Concept reels. Never had any major issues other than self inflicted. I keep them clean, a few drops of oil on the bearings after use and a good breakdown if the get soaked. I have sent in 3 for issues/ professional cleaning. They swapped one E and one C for brand new units with no questions and fixed another C that I neglected. I'll be ordering the TX at the end of the month.


they seem to be hit or miss from what i have gathered. i risked and missed. oh well.

corrosion on the frame is not normal though after only a few uses which is why they replaced mine. they said if it had just been the line guide they would have simply fixed it.


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

juan valdez said:


> they seem to be hit or miss from what i have gathered. i risked and missed. oh well.
> 
> corrosion on the frame is not normal though after only a few uses which is why they replaced mine. they said if it had just been the line guide they would have simply fixed it.


I wouldn't say they are hit or miss. Even if you have an issue Concept will fix it under warranty no questions asked and its usually about a week turn around.

If the issue is not fixable they will send you a new reel. Sounds like a win either way you look at it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have a C with no problems for over a year now. The E lasted less than 6 months with very little use it don't even have a scratch on it. I sent in yesterday we will see I have no receipt just taking that chance.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

One thing to remember with the 'E'... is that is their Magnesium frame reel. Magnesium corrodes too easily in salt. It's the same with any brands magnesium frame reel from any of the big players.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

troutsupport said:


> One thing to remember with the 'E'... is that is their Magnesium frame reel. Magnesium corrodes too easily in salt. It's the same with any brands magnesium frame reel from any of the big players.


It seems the early E reels had more corrosion issues than the later generations. I had an earlier model (removable side plate) that had a line guide issue and minor corrosion issues. I sent it in for warranty and they sent me a newer (spring loaded side plate) and I've had no issues with it.


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

The e is a freshwater reel people! I have the e and only fish it fresh and have had zero problems.


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have 5 a's and a c one a is a year old with no cleaning besides just rinsing it off after a trip and it still cast like it did out of the box. im going to all concept reels. I have had no issues out of them and neither has my partner and we fish 3-4 times a week


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ryanrhodes993 said:


> The e is a freshwater reel people! I have the e and only fish it fresh and have had zero problems.


They should not advertise it as saltwater reel.

http://www.13fishing.com/product/concept-reel-e/


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

It says freshwater at the top of the link...


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

The kp and e are both freshwater reels.. magnesium based reels will corrode extremely easy.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ryanrhodes993 said:


> It says freshwater at the top of the link...


Say again?


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

Right here bud you can look it up it is a fresh water reel lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Do you not see where they say saltwater, lol some people are hard headea. Sure its a freshwater reel but advertised for salt.


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

In some places it is classified as a saltwater reel and some places it's considered a fresh water reel.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the huge picture, making this thread unreadable :cheers::wink::biggrin:.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

troutsupport said:


> One thing to remember with the 'E'... is that is their Magnesium frame reel. Magnesium corrodes too easily in salt. It's the same with any brands magnesium frame reel from any of the big players.


Not true. I have Mg framed reels from one of the big players that have held up great. But most other big players Mg reels don't hold up to well .


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ryanrhodes993 said:


> In some places it is classified as a saltwater reel and some places it's considered a fresh water reel.


All saltwater reels can be considered freshwater reels, but not all freshwater reels can be considered saltwater. Concept E is considered both. See how that works?


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

ryanrhodes993 said:


> In some places it is classified as a saltwater reel and some places it's considered a fresh water reel.


straight from the horses mouth, they told me ALL reels are saltwater rated. i asked them prior to purchasing


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

troutsupport said:


> One thing to remember with the 'E'... is that is their Magnesium frame reel. Magnesium corrodes too easily in salt. It's the same with any brands magnesium frame reel from any of the big players.


i would like to imagine that 4 months of use, and a handful of fishing trips isn't too much to ask. my grinding/gritty issue started on the second trip, which would be probably the 3rd day it was used overall.

i don't live on/near the coast like a lot of people on here who fish daily or weekly. hell sometimes i can't even make it monthly.



Lucky Banana said:


> I wouldn't say they are hit or miss. Even if you have an issue Concept will fix it under warranty no questions asked and its usually about a week turn around.
> 
> If the issue is not fixable they will send you a new reel. Sounds like a win either way you look at it.


from multiple threads on here they seem hit or miss. that's what i've gathered and where i formed my opinion.

yes i also stated they have good CS and quick turn around time. but where does that leave me when it's out of warranty?

for those that have em and like em, great for you. personally they're not for me.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll be sticking to my lew's tournament lite's. 5.7 oz and only $140 for the left handed reels I throw and once you learn how to clean them properly you have zero issue's


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

justletmein said:


> [/B]
> 
> 3 month old E, developed some grinding issues then worm gear quit spinning. Sent back, they repaired quickly and got it back to me a little less than 2 week turnaround. Cast about 40 times and same problem returned. *Sent it back again and didn't hear anything for 10 days so followed up with email, got a reply saying they're just gonna send me a new one because they wanted more time to troubleshoot the old one.*
> 
> It really sucks to be without my most expensive reel and fishing with my 6 or 7 year old $80 Exceler that's always been flawless, but I do consider this a good customer service experience. I just hope the new one works better and wish I didn't have to eat $10 sending them back for warrant every time.


Figured I'd update. They sent me a FedEx tracking number on the 9th... Tracking number still states "Label printed" with no reel being shipped. Think I'm just gonna buy a Lew's and sell that 13 reel if they ever get around to shipping it back.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just try to find some Curado or Chronarch E series reels and you guys be good to go.


----------



## Mattikins (Apr 12, 2016)

Lexy1 said:


> Just try to find some Curado or Chronarch E series reels and you guys be good to go.


That's what I have been doing, don't give them any ideas lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

justletmein said:


> Figured I'd update. They sent me a FedEx tracking number on the 9th... Tracking number still states "Label printed" with no reel being shipped. Think I'm just gonna buy a Lew's and sell that 13 reel if they ever get around to shipping it back.


dang that's rough. i think mine was back within a couple days of them sending the notice via email that it shipped.

i am slowly inching closer to getting to try out the abu's i bought. other than casting in my front yard to adjust the brakes etc.

i'll prob hold on to my old greenie curados forever and replace parts as needed


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've had 2 a's. Both went to **** in about 8 months. That was using them about twice a week and watching them down after each trip. They sent me new ones and I sold them and went with lews and don't regret it. They've been going strong for a solid year now


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

juan valdez said:


> dang that's rough. i think mine was back within a couple days of them sending the notice via email that it shipped.
> 
> i am slowly inching closer to getting to try out the abu's i bought. other than casting in my front yard to adjust the brakes etc.
> 
> i'll prob hold on to my old greenie curados forever and replace parts as needed


Yeah last couple emails have gone unreturned now, so much for good customer service.



redfish91 said:


> I've had 2 a's. Both went to **** in about 8 months. That was using them about twice a week and watching them down after each trip. They sent me new ones and I sold them and went with lews and don't regret it. They've been going strong for a solid year now


Which Lew's did you go with? I'm gonna do the same thing. Was looking at the Inshore.


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Which Lew's did you go with? I'm gonna do the same thing. Was looking at the Inshore.[/QUOTE]

I got the inshore LFS series and tournament pro speed spool.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I sent it back last Wednesday $9 shipping, Got my new one today. I guess I take this one to the lake and call it a freshwater reel, needed one anyways, still seem like nice reels.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I wonder what happened to those guys praising about the 13fishing Concept reels few months ago? They already jumped ship?


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm still on the ship and not planning to get off or go back to Shimano ever again! Concept reels have done nothing except good to me and I use mine every week at the least!


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

This may have been posted some where else but i use to wash out the inside and out with fresh water after each trip and leave side open and let it dry out a few days...i was always having issues with bearings and overall performance...i was doing more damage than good i found out over the years...now all i do is use a damp rag and wipe down my reels after each trip and about every 6 trip open them up for inspection...l clean and LIGHTLY LIGHTLY oil if needed...Now if you Dunk your reels that another story you will have to open up and rinse, clean and reoil after...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CorkyFanB (Jan 17, 2014)

I love my Concepts, bot the A & C have been rock solid. Casting distance, drag performance, light... It's a personal preference thing, no modern day reels require no maintenance, and every company puts out a few clunkers. Shimano is definitely not immune to "issues" either. My preference these days lies with 13Fishing and Lews. And I can't wait to get my hands on that Concept TX when it comes out!


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

I was on here bragging about my Concept E and the company's wonderful customer service when I sent the reel back for repairs.
That reel will cast a country mile - much better than any other Shimano reel in my arsenal.
Yesterday I was fighting a 22" red fish that was taking a lot of drag. After I landed the fish, my Concept E had a distinct vibration while reeling (no load). I opened the side cover and sprayed the whole reel down real good with Reel Magic to no avail. The vibration seemed to get better when I rotated the reel over on its side.
I am afraid that the critics on this thread are correct in that the 13 reels are not as robust as they need to be for long-term inshore fishing.


----------



## C130 (Sep 16, 2016)

Between my son and I we had at least eight 13 Fishing reels, all less than one year old. A's, C's, E's and a KP. We had the same exact issue with almost all of them. We returned the ones we bought from Academy back, Tackle Warehouse took theirs back, and two E's went straight back to 13 Fishing. One E was repaired then the same thing happened about a month later. Loved them until the issues started happening. I won't ever buy another one.


----------



## bigheadboo (Jul 3, 2011)

I have 3 "c" the only problem is frame corrosion. got 1 replaced last month sent the other 2 in monday for replacement all 5 months old. used only 10-15 times.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm done with concept forever look at this one it's not a-year-old I have the old green Corrados that are 10 years old don't this bad










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerhead52 (Oct 9, 2016)

I was thinking about going to the Concept reels, but instead of just investing, I talked to two different reel repair people first. Both said they are junk, so I stayed away. What's amazing to me is that some of the people that are loyal to them will tell you they had issues with the reels, but since they honored the warranty, they are proud to own them. I don't get that. Too many quality reels out there that don't leave you reel-less to have to put up with problems with practically brand new reels.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I agree I'm tired of sending them back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll stick with my old Swedish Abu's, that I can fix, upgrade, and service myself.


----------



## Silvercoma22 (11 mo ago)

TSey11 said:


> I'm having issues with my concept a. Particularly when I'm working a top water lure. As I'm popping it, about every 3 or 4 pops the spool will randomly just spin free and cause an annoying backlash. Just wondering if anyone else may have experienced this problem? Is it an easy fix or what should I do about it?
> 
> Thanks





TSey11 said:


> I'm having issues with my concept a. Particularly when I'm working a top water lure. As I'm popping it, about every 3 or 4 pops the spool will randomly just spin free and cause an annoying backlash. Just wondering if anyone else may have experienced this problem? Is it an easy fix or what should I do about it?
> 
> Thanks


I’m having the same exact problem when working a jig I’ll bounce it every 3-4 times it’ll spool freely


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I tried a Concept C ... 1 trip and I sold it.. Didn't like the braking system at all. Later threw a Z and it was ok.. worked great for soft plastics.. but couldn't handle long cast with one knocker and fatboys.. that bearing screamed bloody murder. I went back to my Lews Team Lews Lites...


----------

